# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Filmi i fundit që keni parë 2009 - 2010.

## Aikido

*Po e hap sërish këtë temë pasi u mbyll nga shigjeta, besoj se do të vazhdoj tradita e komenteve mbi filmat e fundit që kanë parë anëtarët.

*

Unë pash ''*Law Abiding Citizen*''

----------


## PINK

Ja vleu, sja vleu.. he se nuk i ke me pare as me boje te shkretat fjale. Lol
se shoh qe qenka my fav actor. Oh my  :syte zemra:

----------


## Aikido

Thjesht shikoje dhe do kënaqesh, duke pasur një cast aktorësh si Jamie Foxx, Gerard Butler , Leslie Bibb, Colm Meaney, Bruce McGill.

Bëhet fjalë për një burrë të cilit i vrasin gruan dhe vajzën. Po duke parë që gjyqësori është i korruptuar, ai mbas 10 vitesh fillon.... :buzeqeshje:  Shikoje se nuk do mërzitesh përkundrazi do kënaqesh.

----------


## Enii

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0361748/

----------


## PINK

Po shoh Shrekun. Vetem kete javen e fundit e kam pare 3  here. Vduqa. Lol

po i bejne lezetshme keto filmat per kalamaj ama.

----------


## maryp

ice age 3...... sa kam qeshur lol

----------


## PINK

Maryp, po Madagascarin e ke pa , Escape to Africa ?  :perqeshje:

----------


## Mau_kiko

> Po shoh Shrekun. Vetem kete javen e fundit e kam pare 3  here. Vduqa. Lol
> 
> po i bejne lezetshme keto filmat per kalamaj ama.


Aman mos vdus se nuk ia vlen  :ngerdheshje: 

U e gati 4 muj qe e shoh cdo fund jave Kung Fu Panda! ska nja gjys ore qe e mbarova se pari, film i bukur eshte. Te qetson komplet kur e sheh, te heq streset!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## maryp

> Maryp, po Madagascarin e ke pa , Escape to Africa ?


jo lol vec te parin kam pare... shume i bukur  :buzeqeshje: 

tani do vete ne kinema te shoh nje film tjeter per femije ''UP'' titullohet  :ngerdheshje:  
pash ndonje pjese tek tuk dhe mu duk i lezetcem... ti e ke pare lol ?

----------


## PINK

> jo lol vec te parin kam pare... shume i bukur 
> 
> tani do vete ne kinema te shoh nje film tjeter per femije ''UP'' titullohet  
> pash ndonje pjese tek tuk dhe mu duk i lezetcem... ti e ke pare lol ?


Oh eshte me ate plakun qe shkon up up ne qiell me ballun. Se kam pare, desha te shkoja ta shikoja kur doli ketej, po su bera mbare. Po dukej qe eshte e i lezetshem.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Linda-uk

Lie to me, episodi 3, fantastike

----------


## Homer

> Maryp, po Madagascarin e ke pa , Escape to Africa ?


Madagascar 2 me ka pelqy ma shum se i pari, ngaqe humori te i dyte eshte ma shum per te rriturit se sa per femijet. Pinguinat jan fantastik  :ngerdheshje: 






*Aikido* do baj listen time te filmave te 2009 qe kam pa, kur te kem koh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## zogu kosovar

race to witch mountain and fast and furious

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Harry Potter 1

----------


## vampiri-femrave

Une pash para disa ditesh nje film Horror " The Unborn" .. u zhgenjeva totalisht .. me mire kisha pare Harry Poterin..

----------


## Aikido

[*The Grudge*]

(_P.s E marrtë dreqi atë shokun që ma sugjeroj, se humba 1 orë e 30 minuta me një budallallik të till._)



Ky film ishte humbje kohe. Ndryshe nga "*The Ring*", i cili është i barabartë dhe i përmirësuar në historin origjinale në disa mënyra, ky film është vetëm një sorollatje së bashku në një mënyrë të pakuptuar. 

Filmi origjinal Japonez, "*Ju-on*", ka qenë shumë i shkrifët, kryesisht vetëm një seri e pjesëve të caktuara të jepte të dridhura. Versioni Amerikan, drejtuar nga regjisor të njëjtë, nuk ka bërë asgjë në drejtim të sqarimit historik, përveç nga sekuencat e mëdha të hapjes, është vetëm një drejtim-përpara krijimin e sekuencave të njëjta se disi nuk luajnë. Unë do sugjeroja të merrni filmin origjinal.

----------


## ♥ Ela ♥

> Une pash para disa ditesh nje film Horror " The Unborn" .. u zhgenjeva totalisht .. me mire kisha pare Harry Poterin..


Dmth nuk na e sygjeron?

Une pash 500 Days of Summer... ishte ok... jo ndonje gje e vecante.

----------


## Enii

kam pare kapedani ... skisha pasur mundesine ta shihja ndonjehere ... jam shkrire duke qeshur  :ngerdheshje: 

nice comedy lol

----------


## Troyan.

Jungle 2 Jungle  :ngerdheshje:  lol, qesharak por per femije  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

*Kapedani eshte KRYEVEPER.*
_The Unborn,eshte film idiotesk,nuk ka horror._
The Grudge,eshte kot.Vetem III me duket pak[po shum pak] interesant.

----------

